# first trip in motorhome



## David Riddell (Sep 20, 2017)

Well wife an I headed of in motorhome to try it out , went to Dumfries to caravan centre for a couple of things then up to Glenkilin to wild camp at end of reservoir. Everything went well cozy and warm slept well. In morning travelled up Raiders Road to see if anything came lose or fell off, PASS.been on A roads B roads motorway , dual carriage way and single track roads, all good
Then stayed night at Drumroamin campsite just outside Wigtown excellent showers and washing facilities, large grass pitch site with hook up , grass was a problem for larger motorhomes as they needed a tow off grass to wet and slippy, our wee transit came off no worries.
This is when it went downhill after this set of home by Dalbeattie and we went down shore road at Auchencairn to a nice beach and thats when I hit it a very low branch which took of TV aerial, and vent cowl. I have reported it to council as out motorhome is not big maybe 8-9ft other larger would do serious damage.
All in all great trip everything worked as it should just need some little extras sorted and some minor problems sort, fresh water sensor show on nearly empty all the time, shower hose split (fixed), awning light to be fitted ,toilet full light on all time, (fixed fitted new sensor) so we are very happy with it, planning our next venture.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent David, welcome to the forum.

Before we bought our own we hired a MH for 2 weeks. Hubby was convinced it would sicken me of the idea, sharing a small space - he was hoping this is what would happen.

However, despite the fact that everything that could have gone wrong, did go wrong, including the fresh water hoses springing a pressured leak, and at the start of a holiday weekend when everything closed down - we just loved it and it totally converted him to the idea. He realised he could get back to France in 1 of these things with a permanently made-up bed.

That was the start of many years and many miles, and so many wonderful memories now I'm doing it on my own.

Enjoy every moment - you obviously have that philosophy anyway!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope your cowl and TV aerial were easily fixed and you´ll keep watch for those low branches.
My dowmfall is the skirt corners and passenger mirror which is the drivers side on a LHD but I have a RHD in Germany.
Enjoy your future travels.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi David,

Welcome aboard.

Our last visit to my home country was a tour of Dumfries and Galloway, a wonderful part of Scotland that most tourists bypass, they seem to think that Scotland starts at Loch Lomond. 

Long may you and yours enjoy a wonderful hobby.

Drew


----------



## David Riddell (Sep 20, 2017)

had a busy day today, unfortunately TV aerial is beyond repair new one ordered, lesson learnt. Fixed water tank indicator, bad connection only , installed 12v socket and usb charging points, fitted outside awning light, replaced bog standard charger with smart charger with LED display charge level and last and definitely least fixed toilet full light by replacing sensor.

As I used to live in Dumfries and Galloway I knew the no one goes there, so had a great time , certainly an interesting moment coming by Southerness when they were getting a new static delivered and I met it on a "B" road :0 lucky some gate into a field allowed me to pull off road.

Question is where to next week ????????


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

With beautiful Scotland at your doorstep you won't have a problem finding the next destination David

Happy travels

Sandra


----------

